# Lemon shark?



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

View attachment 320153
Fishing over here near appalachicola and hadn't had any good runs on my shark rod. Around dark I decided to cut a gafftop catfish up and throw him out. Casted my line out from the beach with a 5 foot section of 150 pound mono connected to a two foot piece of single strand wire on a penn spinning reel with 40 pound braid. I was getting tired of catching the catfish so I figured I would send them a message and cut one up. Five minutes later and my pole is bent in half and tearing off drag. I grabbed it and thought the thing was never going to stop. I cranked down the drag and held on as I had 300 yards get dumped in a few minutes. After it took off on the first run it was just a game of tug of war running up and down the beach. Finally Beached it after an hour fight. Looks like a lemon shark to me but I am new to the shark fishing game. It took a while to regain its energy but it finally swam off.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Yea- looks like it. One way to tell is both dorsal fins are about the same size. The only thing throwing me is the shape of the head- but it might just be the way it is sitting on the sand and the angle of the picture


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah, that's a lemon 100% nice catch! Especially on a catfish! I have heard sharks will eat them but I haven't bothered giving it a serious go myself.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

For sure a lemon! Awesome on a cast bait for sure. I would love to cross a lemon off my list.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Purty toothy critter!!! Good job on getting it in!


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice Lemon, I have caught BTs with catfish but that is it. That is am impressive catch on a casted bait Congrats


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Don't hear to many reports on catching lemons in this area, congrats!


----------



## Presby12 (May 31, 2013)

Yep that's a lemon. I've caught several bulls and my personal best tiger on gafftop. I never hesitate to run one out now!


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

Definitely a lemon, second one I've seen (caught one about a month ago) this year. Hadn't seen one in the area the past 2 years, although I hadn't really been keeping up with the forums till this year either


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Nice Lemon!!! Congrats!!! Your fishing in a shark haven over there!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Congrats! Nice fish- bet it was fun fighting it!!


----------



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks guys. Yeah it was a great fight. I think that is about all my Penn Pursuit can handle still can't believe I didn't get spooled


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice lemon and caught on a catfish, wow!


----------

